# Happy Independence Day Pakistan | 14 August 2013.



## Kompromat

On the behalf of Defence.pk team, A very happy independence day to my beloved motherland and my brothers and sisters. May you all prosper - may our freedom be protected - may we walk free for eternity.

Pakistan Paindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Leader

Pakistan meri jaan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

*Happy Independence Day Pakistan!  *​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Developereo



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## chauvunist

Happy Independence day

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Aka123

Happy Independence day in advance to fellow Pakistanis!

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Leader

*FFFFrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddoooooooooooooooommmmmmmmm !!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Spring Onion

LOVEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Devil Soul

HOW ARE YOU CELEBRATING 14 AUGUST, SHARE UR PIC'S .... 
I WILL ONCE I GO HOME FROM WORK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## smstahir



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Glorino

Wishing the Government and the people of Pakistan a very peaceful and harmonious INDEPENDENCE DAY CELEBRATIONS

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## shuttler

*Congratulations on Pakistan Independence Day with Best Wishes!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## runa moosani

Happy independence day

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anilindia

happy Independence Day.
Just a question. You celebrate Independence day as *Independence from British* or as *Birth of new nation *?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SHAMK9

Happy Independence day Pakistanio!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Strigon



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saiyan0321

As long as we stand united under the banner of Pakistan and never forget those who gave their lives and their happiness for this country, we can never fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

anilindia said:


> happy Independence Day.
> Just a question. You celebrate Independence day as *Independence from British* or as *Birth of new nation *?



Same question to YOU )))))

As a Nation we already existed

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

SHAMK9 said:


> Happy Independence day Pakistanio!



can you please include one picture from Balochistan too please

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bornmoron

Happy Independence day,,,

by the way ,,,what do u guys say locally or urdu or any specific term,,,,,,

as here we say *" &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2340;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2357;&#2360;" svatantrat&#257; divasa*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Sam

Salam,

*HAPPY JASHAN E AZADI MUBARAK to all pakistanis. *
*
Happy 14th August !*

MAY ALLAH BLESS YOU ALL 























A Gift from my side 

Dedicated to all Pakistanis ! 
Happy 14th August !





Is Parcham k Saye Talay Ham aik han. Ham Aik han !





@WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
@airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar

Reactions: Like Like:
69


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Pakistan Zindabad 
Pakistan Zindabad 
Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Jazzbot

HAPPY Independence day to all

@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______#######_##############:
@_______######__#####__#######:
@_______#####__######__#######:
@_______#####__######_########:
@_______#####__###############:
@_______#####__$##############:
@_______#####___##############:
@_______#####____#############:
@_______######____#####_######:
@_______#######________#######:
@_______#########____#########:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______######################
##
##
##
##
##
##
##
##

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## BDforever

congrats to All Pakistanis, may Allah bless you all and over come all odds  wish from

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## untitled



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skies

Happy independent day, hope you get over of your problems.


You know the song *"Pakistan Kabhi na Bhulo by Junnon"*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Leader

It must be remembered that this struggle of freedom was our combine struggle...

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## farhan_9909

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Pakistan Zindabad
> Pakistan Zindabad
> Pakistan Zindabad



thank you

KSA Zindabad and Paindabad(to remain forever)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JonAsad

Leader said:


> It must be remembered that this struggle of freedom was our combine struggle...



And its still not over-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

bornmoron said:


> Happy Independence day,,,
> 
> by the way ,,,what do u guys say locally or urdu or any specific term,,,,,,
> 
> as here we say *" &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2340;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2357;&#2360;" svatantrat&#257; divasa*



Its &#1580;&#1588;&#1606; &#1570;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705; [Jashn-e-Azaadi Mubarek]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

*Happy Independance Day..........*

*First Prime Minister of Pakistan Liaquat Ali Khan's Speech on 14th August 1948*






ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


We came out from those worst time........Inshallah we will pass through this hardship as well..........

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## [Bregs]

Happy Pakistan independence day !

May a new dawn comes to strong, happy n healthy Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

farhan_9909 said:


> thank you
> 
> KSA Zindabad and Paindabad(to remain forever)



 Pakistan is a historic friend of ours

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Major Sam

*Dua for Pakistan!*

&#1582;&#1583;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1746;
&#1608;&#1729; &#1601;&#1589;&#1604; &#1711;&#1604; &#1548; &#1580;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1588;&#1729; &#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;
&#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1662;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604; &#1705;&#1726;&#1604;&#1746;&#1548; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1726;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1589;&#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722;
&#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1586;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;

&#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1586;&#1729; &#1575;&#1711;&#1746;&#1548; &#1608;&#1729; &#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1729; &#1587;&#1576;&#1586; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746;
&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1586; &#1548; &#1705;&#1729; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1652;&#1740; &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;
&#1711;&#1726;&#1606;&#1740; &#1711;&#1726;&#1657;&#1575;&#1652;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1588;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575; &#1652;&#1740;&#1722;
&#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1578;&#1726;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1585;&#1608;&#1652;&#1740;&#1583; &#1711;&#1740; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;

&#1582;&#1583;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729; &#1582;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608; &#1587;&#1585; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;
&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1740;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575;&#1729; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;
&#1729;&#1585;&#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583; &#1729;&#1608; &#1578;&#1729;&#1584;&#1740;&#1576; &#1608; &#1601;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;
&#1705;&#1608;&#1652;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1548; &#1705;&#1608;&#1652;&#1740; &#1582;&#1587;&#1578;&#1729; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;

&#1582;&#1583;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1575;&#1705; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1729;&#1605; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746;&#1604;&#1740;&#1746;
&#1581;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1548; &#1586;&#1606;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;
&#1582;&#1583;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1746;
&#1608;&#1729; &#1601;&#1589;&#1604; &#1711;&#1604; &#1548; &#1580;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1588;&#1729; &#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;

Khuda Karay K Meri Arz -e- Pak Par Utray,
Wo Fasl -e- Gul, Jisey Andesha -e- Zawal Na Ho.
Yahan Jo Phool Khilay, Woh Khila Rahey Sadiyon,
Yahan Khizaan Ko Guzarnay Ki Bhi Majaal Na Ho.

Yahan Jo Sabza Ugay, Woh Hamesha Sabz Rahay,
Aur Aisa Sabz K Jis Ki Koi Misaal Na Ho.
Ghani Ghataen Yahan Aisi Barishain Barsa'ain
Keh Pathroon Se Bhee Roaidgee Mahal Na Ho

Khuda Karay K Na Khum Ho Sar -e- Waqar -e- Watan,
Aur Is Kay Husn Ko Tashweesh -e- Mah -o- Saal Na Ho.
Har Aik Fard Ho, Tahzeeb -o- Fun Ka Oaj -e- Kamal,
Koi Malool Na Ho, Koi Khasta Haal Na Ho.

Khuda Karay K Meray Aik Bhi Hum Watan K Liye,
Hayaat Jurm Na Ho, Zindagi Wabaal Na Ho.
Khuda Karay K Meri Arz -e- Pak Par Utray,
Wo Fasl -e- Gul Jisey Andesha -e- Zawal Na Ho.







*Proud to be Pakistani ! 
Pakistan Zindabad !*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

@Zakii



> Jashn-e-Azaadi Mubarak to all my Pakistani brothers and *their* sisters!!!!!!



Lo ji, sara theka hum ney utha rakha hey. !! 
So you are nobody's sisterly brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=102775833110638

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

anilindia said:


> happy Independence Day.
> Just a question. You celebrate Independence day as *Independence from British* or as *Birth of new nation *?



We celebrate FREEDOM!!!



Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=102775833110638


ONE OF the Best of the classicsss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Talon said:


> We celebrate FREEDOM!!!
> 
> 
> ONE OF the Best of the classicsss



Soon, will crush the enemy within

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

Windjammer said:


> @Zakii
> 
> 
> 
> Lo ji, sara theka hum ney utha rakha hey. !!
> So you are nobody's sisterly brother.



ab yeh Jashn-e-Azad wali thread hai warna I wanted to say something 

-------

Lets get to the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

A very happy and a blessed independence day to all of you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hyperion

Jashn-e-Azadi mubarak ho piyaray humm watno!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghilzai

I will keep it simple, Happy Independence Day to All Pakistanis , Watan e Aziz Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

one of the earlier proposed idea of independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!MAY U HAVE AN AWESOME TIME* @Aeronaut @Talon @RAMPAGE @Slav Defence and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...eets-nation-independence-day.html#post4634476

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Happy Independence day to all Pakistani People.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*"HAPPY" "INDEPENDENCE" "DAY" *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Happy independence day Pakistan,may the future be bright and prosperous may your citizens be safe and live in peace may you florish into a strong independent Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Skies said:


> Happy independent day, hope you get over of your problems.
> 
> 
> You know the song *"Pakistan Kabhi na Bhulo by Junnon"*



here you go bro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MICEA4lXpjM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jasn e Azadi Mubarak to all my Pakistani Bros n Sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Sam

FB COver Page

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance

Happy Independence day. 

I'll only celebrate independence day with full honor when Jinnah's ideal and vision are fully implemented in Pakistan (which hasnt happened yet)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

with the grace & mercy of Allah(swt) _we have got 3 lakhs & 38 thousands sq mi of this beautiful country ,full of resources, in one of the most important geo-strategic locations of the world on this blessed day, all we need is willpower, unity, dedication, vision, hard work & leadership & the sky is the limit _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Major Sam said:


> @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK  @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
> @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar



This is the baap of all tagging. 

Happy independence day folks

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JohnyBoy

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL PAKISTANIS...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Durrak

Great day but it is very weird that only the month of August or few days are the reminder to tribute the great leaders and country .. None channel telecast any national song before or after this month.. The wedding ceremonies of singers/actors has been given more coverage than it .. The new generation (at least which i have seen) is not much aware of the importance must given to that day ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## thesolar65

@WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
@airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar

Congratulation to you all on this auspicious day of yours. I just wanted to tell that in this regard I envy you. You got it one day before us!! But then wish you all the Best.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Huda

Happy birthday my GREENLAND 



From last two/three years missing the echo of national Anthem/Songs on roads love/Passion/craziness is missing in the air.

#oldmemories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dravidianhero

are there any pakistani patriotic songs which give goose bumps?i want to download them.they should be on par or above the songs like mere desh ki dharti sona ugle,kar chale,aye mere pyaare watan ,bharat humko jaan se pyaara hai etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

thesolar65 said:


> @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
> @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar
> 
> Congratulation to you all on this auspicious day of yours. I just wanted to tell that in this regard I envy you. You got it one day before us!! But then wish you all the Best.



Thank you!! Nothing to envy....in 23 hrs you will have the same 



dravidianhero said:


> are there any pakistani patriotic songs which give goose bumps?i want to download them.they should be on par or above the songs like mere desh ki dharti sona ugle,kar chale,aye mere pyaare watan ,bharat humko jaan se pyaara hai etc



We have a number just type Pakistani National songs on youtube...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

Happy Independence day To Pakistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By The way 14 here in the UK is better than the 15!! We do it BIG!

Ay Watan Pyare Watan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

can tag all 

so happy independance day to all pakistanis and to indian members happy independance day in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@thesolar65 

Wish to the Republic of India all the best as well, frined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

@Aeronaut 

I always receiving this ****** message whenever I will try to send message

"You have reached your stored private message quota and cannot send any further messages until space has been created."

Even my inbox and Send messages both Empty...

Anyway..

Let me know about the size of the banner.

Thanks,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore @Zakii @Elmo @nuclearpak @Awesome uncle  *can we unban all Pakistani members on 14 August and ban all Indians on 15th August?! *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dravidianhero

cleverrider said:


> Happy Independence day To Pakistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By The way 14 here in the UK is better than the 15!! We do it BIG!
> 
> Ay Watan Pyare Watan - YouTube



how broad minded britishers!allowing indians and paakis to celebrate independence day in england which they got from that country itself.
can we even imagine allowing someone to do the same in our country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

dravidianhero said:


> how broad minded britishers!allowing indians and paakis to celebrate independence day in england which they got from that country itself.
> can we even imagine allowing someone to do the same in our country?



Well we dont have that many Britishers in Pakistan...plus what do they wanna celebrate....who gave them independence?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

I love this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dravidianhero

Talon said:


> Well we dont have that many Britishers in Pakistan...plus what do they wanna celebrate....who gave them independence?!



i am saying suppose we are in their place;do we allow such things?we asians are one of the most intolerant people.
we shld admire westerners for giving us so much freedom which we cant even enjoy in our own countries.


----------



## Dubious

dravidianhero said:


> i am saying suppose we are in their place;do we allow such things?we asians are one of the most intolerant people.
> we shld *admire westerners* for giving us so much freedom which we cant even enjoy in our own countries.



 They owe us THAT much after FORCEFULLY making us their colony ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Happy Independence Day Pakistan 



[video]http://vidpk.com/1439/watan-ki-matti-gawah-rehna-Nayyara-noor/[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Happy Independence to pakistani citizens.... Hope god bless your country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Elmo

Talon said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore @Zakii @Elmo @nuclearpak @Awesome uncle  *can we unban all Pakistani members on 14 August and ban all Indians on 15th August?! *



Sure, and we leave you in-charge on both days?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FCPX

A very HAPPY independence day to Pakistan and really hoping and praying the next year is better than the previous.


----------



## My-Analogous

ASMAN NA RAHE YE ZAMEEN NA RAHE - YouTube

I pray that thousands more will come. A very happy and worm Happy Independence day.
 @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
@airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar @Major Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

*Mubarakbad to all Pakistanis on independence day. La'anat to all who wish her destruction. Insha Allah Pakistan will prosper and act as a pillar of strength to S A Muslims facing extermination.

Pak-BD Friendship Zindabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@ghazaliy2k

Happy Independence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

dravidianhero said:


> how broad minded britishers!allowing indians and paakis to celebrate independence day in england which they got from that country itself.
> can we even imagine allowing someone to do the same in our country?



Well not now for sure, Britain is a Developed country. So you cant really compare the two. 

I do love both of these countries! Both Feels home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

*Guys you can use this color for today that matches with your flag*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

celebrations of independence on roads of Karachi, 14 august 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

Just like the majority of lands in vast Islamic World, Pakistan is a semi-free country..but still...its *free*...

So rejoice the freedom you have, and remember, true freedom is yet to be achieved!

Happy Independence Day!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

*On August 14th, and on every other day, may Allah always bless Pakistan with freedom and prosperity!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alpha1

Desi girls! Tsk tsk tsk



@RAMPAGE @JonAsad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Major Sam said:


> Salam,
> 
> *HAPPY JASHAN E AZADI MUBARAK to all pakistanis. *
> *
> Happy 14th August !*
> 
> MAY ALLAH BLESS YOU ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gift from my side
> 
> Dedicated to all Pakistanis !
> Happy 14th August !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Parcham k Saye Talay Ham aik han. Ham Aik han !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
> @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar



Happy Independence to you too dear. Pakistan Zindabad. Death and a big lanat for enemies of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Ay meray pyaray hamwatno jashn e Azadi ki khushian mubarak ho ap sab ko-
Allah mujhay or hum sabko apnay watan e azeez ki khatir kuch ker dikhanay ki himmat or taufeeq ata fermaye- Ameen-
Or Meray mulk ko hamesha qaem o daem Zindabad or Paindabad rekhay- Ameen-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Hold your horses. We still have 40 mins to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Jashne Azadi Mubarak!!!
We Must be united as one to defeat terrorism, illiteracy and ignorance. Lets celebrate all of our beautiful languages, nationalities, beliefs and stay united through these difficult times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Elmo said:


> Sure, and we leave you in-charge on both days?


Awesome idea!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

Talon said:


> Awesome idea!!



You really need to come to the other side to know what we deal with.

Happy Independence Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Firecrackers and fireworks are ready for show just waiting for 12:00 a.m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Elmo said:


> You really need to *come to the other side* to know what we deal with.
> 
> Happy Independence Day!



 @Awesome @WebMaster mujhay invitation diya ja rahay


----------



## fawwaxs

Celebration on roads started, silencer sound, crackers, noise. Happy independence day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Elmo said:


> You really need to come to the other side to know what we deal with.
> 
> *Happy Independence Day!*



Jashn-e-azadi Mubarak!!!


----------



## fawwaxs

It is day to pay salute to all those who became the reason of this land. Happy Independence day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

dekhain @Elmo I give you great ideas of banning Indians on 15th Aug....qum larai jhagra ho ga...You guys can take the day off


----------



## Huda

&#1606;&#1729; &#1585;&#1608;&#1705; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;
&#1575;&#1576; &#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1681;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1608; &#1570;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1722; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746;&#1548;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

anilindia said:


> happy Independence Day.
> Just a question. You celebrate Independence day as *Independence from British* or as *Birth of new nation *?



Not every other Nation so blessed as we are.......for sake of discussion we can take India as an example......what do they celebrate *Independence from British* or *freedom from 1000 year Subjugation*.......


----------



## Elmo

Talon said:


> @Awesome @WebMaster mujhay invitation diya ja rahay



Ummm... hate to break your heart, but this is not how we give the invitation 

We are not this subtle.

I meant you have no idea what we deal with at the other end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

I just love my Pakistani flag  

















I love you *Pakistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Mera naam Pakistan!!








Elmo said:


> Ummm... hate to break your heart, but this is not how we give the invitation
> 
> We are not this subtle.
> 
> I meant you have no idea what we deal with at the other end.


I know aunty g!! 

Me just going wacko....1st holiday since Christmas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Mirzay said:


> &#1606;&#1729; &#1585;&#1608;&#1705; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;
> &#1575;&#1576; &#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1681;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1608; &#1570;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1722; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746;&#1548;



plz come down rain with thunderstorm is expected any time soon......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

Happy Independence Day Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Huda

HRK said:


> plz come down rain with thunderstorm is expected any time soon......



After strike at-least 1 missile on rats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

They came...not because they had to..but because they chose to...the separation of 1947 was not something anyone took for granted..it is what many aspired for ,what they were inspired for. Now after so many years we curse the existence that is the reality of this nation but we must not forget that dreams don't die that easy or that conveniently no matter who wants them to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Zakii said:


> I just love my Pakistani flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you *Pakistan!*



Pakistan is so beautiful and diverse!

I am so proud to be a Pakistani!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Hats off to all the men and women, who have laid down their lives for this country to remain independent and survive the hardships that it has and is facing! No matter where I live, no matter what I do and no matter what it is.....it'll ALWAYS be home!

*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY* !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

@HRK here we go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Dance said:


> Happy Independence day.
> 
> I'll only celebrate independence day with full honor when Jinnah's ideal and vision are fully implemented in Pakistan (which hasnt happened yet)



Good to know but my dear are you doing your part.....???


----------



## Leader

watch Dunya now @ Abbotabad parade !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Can someone create amazing photoshop adjusting Nuclear Missiles background with Pakistan picture? 

So many outdated old pictures, I suggest something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

Mirzay said:


> @HRK here we go



Shab-e-Barat abi doore hai.....sambhaal ke rake Inshallah.....sahi waqat per use karain ga....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

Mirzay said:


> Firecrackers and fireworks are ready for show just waiting for 12:00 a.m


same here lolzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Pak flag being raised in london in 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rahil khan

Wish you all the happy independence day. May Allah Pak bless us with all his blessings. May Allah Pak forgive us of our mistakes. May Allah give us the strength to shape our into modern civilized society according to the road maps of our beloved founding father of the nation Muhammad Ali Jinnah. There are tons of hurdles, but i am hopeful, that peace and harmony will come back to my motherland. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Azadi parade ceremony under way in kakul academy


----------



## Leader

PTI Karachi is gathering at Quaid-e-Azam's Mizaar at 1 pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

*Liaquat ALi Khan waving 1st Pakistani Flag*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## THE MASK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger

THE MASK said:


>



Oh wow a urial... Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

wow loved the firework

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=317608048368992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Aaj kakul Academy wali parade or Karachi walay firework nay mella loot liya !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Damn I got a cut on my my arm, and its bleeding Green ..... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DV RULES

*Happy Independence day *​


​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blufmaster

Happy Independence Day Pakistan Mubarak Ho.........Love U PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=615017211882321

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssethii

khuda karay k meri arz-e-pak per utray 
wo fasl-e-gul jisay andesha-e-zawal na ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> Damn I got a cut on my my arm, and its bleeding Green ..... !!!




Then u should call ben tennyson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...dependence-day-aug-14-2013-a.html#post4635478


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656998150996677







Mirzay said:


>


 @Tiger Awan is going to get a heart attack seeing this picture !!  



Mirzay said:


>


 @Tiger Awan is going to get a heart attack seeing this picture !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

jaunty said:


> This is the baap of all tagging.
> 
> Happy independence day folks



He mentioned to himself too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656998150996677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tiger Awan is going to get a heart attack seeing this picture !!



For him i can't give space to shareef brothers in this perfect pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Kakul Academy !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

Kuch meetha jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198663560197206

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

The land of 'Paalak Paneer', 'Makaai ki roti' 'daal ka halwa' 'Meethi Lassi' 'Aaloo walay parathay','Aam ka achar', Sajji, sikh kebab, nehari, Payee, green tea 


uffffffffffff tabahi mulk hai baba tabahi !!


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Independence celebrations @ Jinnah ground, Azizabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

Patriots said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198663560197206



this song Remind me of Good old PTV and sweet memories of childhood...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=199190396811189


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan Flag in my Apartment

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

*Happy Independance Day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muse

Mubarakbad , with great pride and Zeal, we betrayed the Quaid's vision of Pakistan, with even greater zeal we persecute and kill the Ahmadiya and the Shiah, now it's the turn of others to experience the purifying quality of Real islam:

*Consecutive blasts in Karachi Jamaat Khana leaves 2 dead, 28 injured*
By Faraz Khan / AFP
Published: August 13, 2013



KARACHI: At least two people were killed and 28 injured when two cracker explosions took place at Jamaat Khanas in Ayesha Manzil and Metrovile areas of Karachi on Tuesday evening.

According to law enforcement agencies unidentified people riding on a motorcycle threw the crackers inside the Aga Khan Jamaat Khana situated on main Shara-e-Pakistan just as prayers were being held.

Following the explosion, extra contingents of law enforcers including Rangers and police reached the site and cordoned off the entire area. A unit of the bomb disposal squad was also called at the blast site.

Following initial investigations, BDS personnel said that that the explosive material was concealed in a tennis ball and contained around 200 grammes of explosives and ball bearings.

DSP Saleem Akhtar Siddiqui while talking to The Express Tribune said that *a woman and a man who were sitting on the benches in the Jamaat Khana were wounded as a result of the blast.*

*A hand grenade fell inside worship place of Ismaili community, killing a woman and a child and wounding 26 others,* senior local police official, Aamir Farooqi told AFP.

They were shifted to Aga Khan University Hospital for medical treatment.

Emergency has been imposed in the hospital where the deceased and injured have been shifted.

Another cracker was lobbed at a Jamaat Khana in Metrovile area of SITE that injured two people, local police official Asif Ejaz Sheikh said.

Cracker explosions in Hyderabad and Nawabshah

There were also reports of cracker blasts in Hyderabad and Nawabshah.

The explosion in Nawabshah took place in Mohini Bazaar when unidentified men threw a cracker nearby and fled.

The explosions in Hyderabad took place near Hyder Chowk, Lateefabad and Civil Hospital.

The injured were shifted to the Civil Hospital for medical treatment. One person was killed during the explosions.

*They have mostly targeted stalls which were selling Pakistan flags*, said Bureau chief Hyderabad Junaid Khanzada.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

@Leader another heart attack for Tiger .... (j.k)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Mirzay said:


> @Leader another heart attack for Tiger .... (j.k)



if you go on like that, it can be fatal !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

*&#1580;&#1588;&#1606; &#1570;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;*

MERA EEMAAN PAKISTAN.

No matter what happens in the world...I will always stand with Pakistan My beloved motherland...

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL PDF'ers. @PWFI @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @AUz @Aeronaut @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai@Rostam @Arabian Legend @CENTCOM @jhungary @Sher Malang @Abii @BLACKEAGLE @Sinan @Hazzy997 @MooshMoosh @Al-Shawi @ChinaToday @ChinaRising @Deno @Neptune

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## Jango

Quite a show by MQM bhai log...also fireworks in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> if you go on like that, it can be fatal !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE MASK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAQAS119

*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY to all.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

Mirzay said:


> Independence day for muhajirs



What you mean by that:?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198576986872530

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sedqal

Azaadi Mubarik everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@American Pakistani

Happy independence day bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriots

Mirzay said:


> Independence day for muhajirs



Is there something wrong.....??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

anilindia said:


> happy Independence Day.
> Just a question. You celebrate Independence day as *Independence from British* or as *Birth of new nation *?



Independence from British as well as india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198592746870954

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Hum Azad Hain - Offer Shukrana Prayer for this beautiful country.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

muse said:


> Obviously -Denialistan Mubarak


 @muse take it to another thread! Since it is obvious then you should also open your eyes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO OUR BELOVED PAKISTAN.

ALWAYS REMEMBER, PAKISTAN FIRST....DO YOUR PART AND KNOW YOUR ROLE
*




















Developereo said:


>



it was exactly a year ago i posted same video.....LOVE IT MAN. It's a must for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Devil Soul said:


> HOW ARE YOU CELEBRATING 14 AUGUST, SHARE UR PIC'S ....
> I WILL ONCE I GO HOME FROM WORK



celebrating in Lahore with cousins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

darkinsky said:


> *if you actually have a brain then you would have not brought politics here, im not talking about politics here, and sorry im not your typical maulvi generated fatwa that im a traitor, separatist or im MI6 agent or CIA, RAW, MOSSAD
> *
> im a patriotic pakistani and im have some opinions
> 
> *what happiness are you celebrating dear?
> *
> we pakistanis are very confused nation @ghilzai guy who doesnt even like punjabis is thanking you which shows that how pakistanis are confused
> 
> celebrating youm e sayah makes perfect sense on 14th august, its not like im celebrating youm e sayah because of the existance of pakistan? no you misunderstood, im celebrating youm e sayah because every year 14th august comes and its like the reminder of one year of failure, we failed one more year
> 
> so kindly explain the so called freedom we celebrate?
> 
> this is fake freedom
> 
> pakistan is not free
> 
> feudals have made all pakistanis slaves
> 
> their grip on pakistan is so strong that if somebody does long march against feudals and clean elections he is cleverly removed and dealt with and the nation applauds
> 
> why do we celebrate 14th august because we strengthened the corner stones of democracy?
> 
> sorry my dear till we wont empower each and every pakistan and take his head out of his masters back, nothing's gonna change
> 
> you can keep celebrating 14th august
> 
> but i dont really see the point of celebrating something like 'freedom' which we dont have
> 
> we freed our selves from brits, and become a bigger slaves and shame to the world
> 
> pakistan today is accused of harboring the source of terrorism
> 
> pakistan is considered even worse than afghanistan
> 
> every independence day we pleage for better pakistan
> 
> my predecessors and now me are seeing the same old 1947 pakistan and hopefully my children and my grand children too
> 
> we need to get out of this stone age mentality
> 
> we need people who are working for better pakistan to keep working
> 
> we need to improve our country and not plunge into complete abyss
> 
> we need to move forward and not move backwards
> 
> we really need to stop celebrating and on every this day we need to think deep what we lost and what needs to be done
> 
> we didnt move ahead
> 
> its a day to drawn one self as a pakistani in shame
> 
> we need to stop ceberating independence day and declare it as a day to rethink what wrong we are doing



Yar ye falsafay choro kiya 90 par Independence day celebrate nahi ho raha..??? Whole nation is showing solidarity today ... For God sake leave this disappointed attitude ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Hum to mit jain gai aye arz e watan laikin tujh ko
zinda rehna hai qayamat ki sehar honai tak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Patriots said:


> Yar ye falsafay choro kiya 90 par Independence day celebrate nahi ho raha..??? Whole nation is showing solidarity today ... For God sake leave this disappointed attitude ..............



I think he needs a Happy tikka , hana @darkinsky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

@Talon let me prove you why we were better off as a british colony then as a pakistani

1) in british colonialism, we had the same commission system we had in the old days the all the powers belonged to the governor appointed by the brits and it never was by the people, it was by the brits

2) even though we got freed, but we were ruled by same colonail rules, but we instead got the corrupt lootera feudal to rule us as compared to an honest britsh colony master

3) the things were advancing in colonial era for example we still depend on colonial rules, we still have those bridges, structures, industry made by brits functioning and we still have steam engines running, did we moved ahead not? we are stuck in 1947 as i said

4) did we eliminate feudalism? no we didnt, we were stuck in colonial system

5) in colonial british we never had sindhi, punjabi, pathan, baloch divide

6) we didnt have target killings on the basis of ethnicity

7) we never had sunni shia divide, we never had ****** bigot kharjis claiming to bring the perfect system by beheading innocents and making uicide bombs to seeks virigns in heaven

8) we had an upto date modern system

so i say in the transition from colonial to democractic freedom, we actually lost the freedom

9) if you look at singapore and hong kong, these nations were also so called enslaved by british and only recently freed, but hong kong even progressed better than china, india and all others

10) india, bangladesh, srilanka have all moved ahead from colonialism, why its only pakistan which is stuck in colonial era, its because of feudalism


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

this video is amazing.....at times hard not to get emotional



Major Sam said:


> Is Parcham k Saye Talay Ham aik han. Ham Aik han !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan  @Tameem @ssethii @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam @Slayer786 @salman77 @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazPaK @RazorMC @RuheTag @Pukhtoon @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari  @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz @imran169 @imran_ind @khanz @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian Legend @air marshal @acetophenol @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
> @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Happy Independence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Patriots said:


> Yar ye falsafay choro kiya 90 par Independence day celebrate nahi ho raha..??? Whole nation is showing solidarity today ... For God sake leave this disappointed attitude ..............



yaar 90 ke baat nahi he, asul ke baat he, my opinions doesnt reflect any party or anything, im not representing MQM giving my views honestly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mikkix

Happy Independence to the Land of Pakistan.
When we Pakistanis will get independence??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I will politely ask SOME OF YOU to not bring politics or other garbage to this thread
@Web Master @Awesome -- please ensure this.


And Again -- 

*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL THE PAKISTANIS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

mikkix said:


> Happy Independence to the Land of Pakistan.
> When we Pakistanis will get independence??



the land got independence? how can the land get independence if the people arnt free?

the pakistani land would happily move to UK like @Talon too if it had a free will

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I will politely ask SOME OF YOU to not bring politics or other garbage to this thread
> @Web Master @Awesome -- please ensure this.



where have you seen me bringing politics here?

can you quote me one example i brought politics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

darkinsky said:


> @Talon let me prove you why we were better off as a british colony then as a pakistani



I understand your frustrations and anger, I feel the same emotions. 

However, change doesn't come until people actively do something. My biggest problem with Pakistanis is that they are too indifferent to the problems that occur. We can't expect things to miraculously change without the citizens demanding a change. 

In America they had segregation between white and black people and slavery, a stain on American history. The American people decided they weren't going to put up with that anymore and they ended segregation through the civil rights movement. A positive change came out of that movement. 

Even Pakistan, people in Pakistan wanted democracy and they started a movement to finish dictatorship and push for democracy. They succeeded and we have a democracy today (its very flawed, corrupt, bad, unstable, etc) but its not a dictatorship. People in Quetta rallied against Raisani, and he was removed after the massacre in Quetta. 

What needs to happen is a mass and active movement against terrorism, feudalism (Shahzeb Khan case was an example of a success), intolerance. Start holding people accountable. Only when the majority push for a positive change is when you'll see a positive Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

darkinsky said:


> where have you seen me bringing politics here?
> 
> can you quote me one example i brought politics?



I think what he means is that you are not celebrating failures - and that's not Pakistani, is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198544113542484


----------



## Major Sam

@darkinsky

i can understand you emotions. but when home is on fire. no one runs away from his house for better place. He always try to overcome the fire and then refurbish the house.

Pakistan is our home. its not a bravery to run away. trust me you will not get such independence and happiness you get with your family and friends in pakistan. May ALLAH bless u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

darkinsky said:


> @Talon let me prove you *why we were better off as a british colony then as a pakistani
> *
> 1) in british colonialism, we had the same commission system we had in the old days the all the *powers belonged to the governor* appointed by the brits and it never was by the people, it was by the brits


 How is this better? Ghulami ki adat par gi? Woh bhi firangi master?!  I for one can never be handled by some pompous gora! Esp 1 who knows not MY CULTURE and values! and tries to teach the endless names of his kings/ queens and their affairs... 



darkinsky said:


> 2) even though we got freed, but we were ruled by same colonail rules, but we instead got the corrupt lootera feudal to rule us as compared to an* honest britsh colony master*


 How honest were they? Seriously! Maybe you need to re read History...They were the 1st to run off crying if they were attacked! And not to forget the endless increase in taxation everytime they were in gambling debts!



darkinsky said:


> 3) the things were *advancing* in colonial era for example we still depend on colonial rules, we still have those bridges, structures, industry made by brits functioning and we still have steam engines running, did we moved ahead not? we are stuck in 1947 as i said


 Do you know the ONLY places which "advanced" were the cities where they roamed...For THEIR benefits so they can make sell and so THEY can get > 50% of the profit or tax the remainder 50% in the name of the crown?



darkinsky said:


> 4) did we eliminate feudalism? no we didnt, we were stuck in colonial system


 We did not I agree...But can I ask you what have you done about it and how by being disappointed will your next generation be living in a better condition?



darkinsky said:


> 5) in colonial british we never had sindhi, punjabi, pathan, baloch divide


 Did they not? They had a governor general for each district...and many a times they rarely communicated and since each was EXCLUSIVELY in charge could do any means of corruption and just say it is in the name of the crown....Reporting back to UK took time soo...Many a times they ACTUALLY got away with it...and how they looted each district...have we forgotten khoinoor? They claimed it theirs and even have a story to back it by saying some raja gave it to them as a gift  Just like some Raja leased some lands of Borneo to the Brookes and it ended up breaking into pieces of districts and states..they left a conflict in EACH land they left...Kashmir for India and Pakistan, Labuan for Brunei and Malayisa...some islands for Singapore and Malaysia, Sabah between Sulu, Philippines and Malaysia and so on... some other pieces for some countries elsewhere....



darkinsky said:


> 6) we didnt have target killings on the basis of ethnicity


 THAT is new...what makes you say for installing fear and obedience they would not have turned to that?



darkinsky said:


> 7) we never had *sunni shia* divide, we never had ****** bigot kharjis claiming to bring the perfect system by beheading innocents and making uicide bombs to seeks virigns in heaven


 Sunni and Shia existed long before British empire...But they were not radical...How sure are you they are not funded by your gora mastrs to make people like you prefer them and want them back?! 



darkinsky said:


> 8) we had an upto date modern system


 Nope we didnt...as far as we know, UK never let the colonies have anything up to date for fear of uprising...they only developed it enough to benefit their trades, extracted the resources, called it trading but tapped into every single field...how is that beneficial to us I dont know...

Oh lets not forget how they used/ treated the locals...



darkinsky said:


> so i say in the transition from colonial to democractic freedom, we actually lost the freedom


 I am not sure what sort of freedom you see in their black boots?! 



darkinsky said:


> 9) if you look at singapore and hong kong, these nations were also so called enslaved by british and only recently freed, but hong kong even progressed better than china, india and all others


 Want to know why? They ACTUALLY implement the laws and people ACTUALLY want to change..they dont just sit down with a negative mind and whine!



darkinsky said:


> 10) india, bangladesh, srilanka have all moved ahead from colonialism, why its only pakistan which is stuck in colonial era, its because of feudalism


 WHY? because we have a narrow view...we never looked far from 5 years...we never decided to stay in Pakistan hell MQM still calls themselves Muhajirs...as in they are not settled? Aur kithay jana hai?

And then we have not had a stable govt like India, Sri Lanka or Bangladesh...we have been at war forever....its either civil war or some itchy neighbour...

we support more migrants, we have few RICH idiots who have no hearts, dual nationality and are juicing both countries...they have land in Pakistan but live abroad.. which could easily be used for those actually living in Pakistan...I am not talking about 1 or 2 houses but VAST EMPTY land ....we have people who keep exporting their talents abroad...we have corrupt sh1t on every level...we have alot of crap...But we are still alive that itself is to celebrate...

Instead of seeing the crap around you, try thinking of ways to help get out of the crap....Instead of looking at 200 problems, take 1 and focus on it...gather resources and combat it...dont cry the govt didnt do...the govt aint gonna do nothing!

Let me give you an example of sahiwal...the businessmen there gathered their own money and invested in the infrastructure and now they benefit from it...koi 1 project utha lo...plan it..promote it, get funds and SEE IT HAPPENS...dont leave it half way like our govt!

Do something...IF THEN NOTHING HAPPENS...then we will visit you in the depressed ward...hospital ka naam bata day na!!


----------



## darkinsky

Dance said:


> I understand your frustrations and anger, I feel the same emotions.
> 
> However, change doesn't come until people actively do something. My biggest problem with Pakistanis is that they are too indifferent to the problems that occur. We can't expect things to miraculously change without the citizens demanding a change.
> 
> In America they had segregation between white and black people and slavery, a stain on American history. The American people decided they weren't going to put up with that anymore and they ended segregation through the civil rights movement. A positive change came out of that movement.
> 
> Even Pakistan, people in Pakistan wanted democracy and they started a movement to finish dictatorship and push for democracy. They succeeded and we have a democracy today (its very flawed, corrupt, bad, unstable, etc) but its not a dictatorship. People in Quetta rallied against Raisani, and he was removed after the massacre in Quetta.
> 
> What needs to happen is a mass and active movement against terrorism, feudalism (Shahzeb Khan case was an example of a success), intolerance. Start holding people accountable. Only when the majority push for a positive change is when you'll see a positive Pakistan.



well the change happens with the evolving of the democratic system, but the change doesnt same to happen as you call in urdu (irteqa ke marahil), its a very naturl phenomenon but pakistan is the only country in the world which has been stuck since 1947

who doesnt change with time? everybody, everything changes, but pakistan is one unique country which has been frozen with time, no change nothing

musharraf did many changes, when feudals arrived they were supposed to move forward but we were back to square one

mushy was the only democratic dictator, but neither he nor other dictators changed the feudal system of pakistan

feudalism is the prime reason why bangladesh broke from pakistan you can see this article right here

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/270868-imperfect-democracy-ikram-sehgal.html

and you know what no body even bothered to reply

it was a very nice effort, but it was cruelly ignored


----------



## livingdead

Happy Independence Day.. to pakistani members...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Dance said:


> I understand your frustrations and anger, I feel the same emotions.
> 
> However, change doesn't come until people actively do something. My biggest problem with Pakistanis is that they are too indifferent to the problems that occur. We can't expect things to miraculously change without the citizens demanding a change.
> 
> In America they had segregation between white and black people and slavery, a stain on American history. The American people decided they weren't going to put up with that anymore and they ended segregation through the civil rights movement. A positive change came out of that movement.
> 
> Even Pakistan, people in Pakistan wanted democracy and they started a movement to finish dictatorship and push for democracy. They succeeded and we have a democracy today (its very flawed, corrupt, bad, unstable, etc) but its not a dictatorship. People in Quetta rallied against Raisani, and he was removed after the massacre in Quetta.
> 
> What needs to happen is a mass and active movement against terrorism, feudalism (Shahzeb Khan case was an example of a success), intolerance. Start holding people accountable. Only when the majority push for a positive change is when you'll see a positive Pakistan.



similar example is Muslims of India pushed for Pakistan...You see when you have a dream (i have a dream wali speech hi dekhlo) and MAKE IT HAPPEN....IT CAN HAPPEN!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

nuclearpak said:


> Quite a show by MQM bhai log...also fireworks in Karachi.


When, Where?


----------



## Dubious

mikkix said:


> Happy Independence to the Land of Pakistan.
> When we Pakistanis will get independence??



read my posts to @darkinsky


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> When, Where?



it happens every year, i saw one near millennium mall


----------



## SQ8

darkinsky said:


> it happens every year, i saw one near millennium mall



Fawara going?


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> Fawara going?



im not present there today but last time i was there, yes


----------



## Dubious

darkinsky said:


> the land got independence? how can the land get independence if the people arnt free?
> 
> the pakistani land would happily move to UK like @Talon too if it had a free will



 though I was brought up outside and have been out for almost 3 decades now...My passport is still Pakistani coz my dad said jahan marzi ghumlo akhir mein Pakistan hi jana hai....

The ONLY problem with Pakistan is that the people ARE EXPECTING someone to clean up their crap....Dude grow up and clean it yourself!

In USA, UK people will work in KFC, MCD whatever just to earn and gain money why dont the youths do that in Pakistan...coz they are more afraid of hawwww neighbours kiya kahain gay....family kiya bolay gi...well how come family and neighbours dont do their hawww when the same child is working his *** of in USA or UK?

Bus galti say Pakistan mein naa koi tarki ya small scale job ker bhat na...EVERYONE sees themselves BIG...no one wants to start small be it a waiter or whatever...they rather sit on the road/ street side than get productive...and if at young age adat nai hai then baray ho kar bhi nai reh ti!

You see in the West people do odd jobs during summer from waiter, shopkeeper to whatever so when they reach adult they have experience, they know what they want, they have references they have a habit....but in the east they are suddenly thrown to do work and when they cant find a job they go all depressed when they cant do something from nothing they are upset...

You need to build it up consistently! Seriously dont expect things...DO IT YOURSELF!


----------



## muse

Talon said:


> similar example is Muslims of India pushed for Pakistan...You see when you have a dream (i have a dream wali speech hi dekhlo) and MAKE IT HAPPEN....IT CAN HAPPEN!!



You have dreams and they have guns, Army and Jihad on their side - so lets be a little realistic


----------



## darkinsky

this is video about MQM preparation for 14th august BTW


----------



## Dubious

muse said:


> You have dreams and they have guns and Jihad on their side - so lets be a little realistic



Well, then let the games begin!


----------



## darkinsky

Talon said:


> though I was brought up outside and have been out for almost 3 decades now...My passport is still Pakistani coz my dad said jahan marzi ghumlo akhir mein Pakistan hi jana hai....



it means maar ker apne abaye gaon me dafan hona he



Major Sam said:


> @darkinsky
> 
> i can understand you emotions. but when home is on fire. no one runs away from his house for better place. He always try to overcome the fire and then refurbish the house.
> 
> Pakistan is our home. its not a bravery to run away. trust me you will not get such independence and happiness you get with your family and friends in pakistan. May ALLAH bless u.



then why have you run to USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

muse said:


> You have dreams and they have guns, Army and Jihad on their side - so lets be a little realistic


 @muse oh wait jihad means to strive...so we have that on OUR side...hence they ONLY have guns...so let the games begin!!


----------



## Dance

darkinsky said:


> well the change happens with the evolving of the democratic system, but the change doesnt same to happen as you call in urdu (irteqa ke marahil), its a very naturl phenomenon but pakistan is the only country in the world which has been stuck since 1947
> 
> musharraf did many changes, when feudals arrived they were supposed to move forward but we were back to square one



The democratic system will evolve, just give it some time. Remember Rome wasn't built in a day and Pakistan has been in military rule for most of its history. 

This election had the highest voter turnout in any election with most of them being the youth. So people do want a change in Pakistan, they just need to push for it more. 

There are a lot of negative things going on in Pakistan right now and these things should make you angry and upset. These things are only happening because the Pakistani people allow them to and until they decide that they need to change and push the government to make these changes. 

Musharraf's rule did bring a lot of positives, but the military can't keep ruling the country forever. Its not their job or place. Pakistanis need to take charge and decide whether they want a successful and progressive Jinnah Pakistan or the extremist Pakistan that we see now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

darkinsky said:


> it means maar ker apne abaye gaon me dafan hona he


It shows patriotism and also hope....


----------



## Mugwop

Happy Independence Day Pakistan | 14 August 2013.

*Happy 14th August to all of you!*
 @Major Sam  @RazPaK @DESERT FIGHTER
@Alpha1 
@Armstrong 
@Aeronaut @ice_man @Umair Nawaz @Talon @Pakistanisage @Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rohailmalhi

To change the mood a little

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky

Talon said:


> It shows patriotism and also hope....



no it doesnt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

darkinsky said:


> it means maar ker apne abaye gaon me dafan hona he
> 
> 
> 
> then why have you run to USA



I am here for studies but will come back after completing infact i really came to know about worth of my country after travelling abroad. i can't tell you how much people miss there country and feeling they have for their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

rohailmalhi said:


> To change the mood a little



hahaha lol, nice one @hinduguy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

rohailmalhi said:


> To change the mood a little


Woh humaray baap hain?!  NAIIIII!!!



darkinsky said:


> no it doesnt



See again your negative mentality...glass half empty wali mentality hatao tou glass half full nazar aaiga and usko pee lay na...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Jessica_L said:


> Happy Independence Day Pakistan | 14 August 2013.
> 
> *Happy 14th August to all of you!*
> 
> @Major Sam
> @RazPaK
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> @Alpha1
> @Armstrong
> @Aeronaut
> @ice_man
> @Umair Nawaz
> @Talon
> @Pakistanisage
> @Awesome



same to you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

Congrats and best wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance

Talon said:


> similar example is Muslims of India pushed for Pakistan...You see when you have a dream (i have a dream wali speech hi dekhlo) and MAKE IT HAPPEN....IT CAN HAPPEN!!



Exactly! 

When the majority want a change, the change will happen.

I guess right now Pakistanis are content with the horrible conditions of Pakistan, because no one is doing anything to stop them. But when they decide to wake up and stand up against terrorism, feudalism, gender discrimination, illiteracy, etc is when you'll see the Pakistan you want to see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Jessica_L said:


> Happy Independence Day Pakistan | 14 August 2013.
> 
> *Happy 14th August to all of you!*
> 
> @Major Sam
> @RazPaK
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> @Alpha1
> @Armstrong
> @Aeronaut
> @ice_man
> @Umair Nawaz
> @Talon
> @Pakistanisage
> @Awesome





You too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; 
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

Talon said:


> See again your negative mentality...glass half empty wali mentality hatao tou glass half full nazar aaiga and usko pee lay na...



im just being very realitic has nothing got to do with glass half empty or full, im rather like there is half water half air present in the glass  and glass is an open system lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Dance said:


> Exactly!
> 
> When the majority want a change, the change will happen.
> 
> I guess right now Pakistanis are content with the horrible conditions of Pakistan, because no one is doing anything to stop them. But when they decide to wake up and stand up against terrorism, feudalism, gender discrimination, illiteracy, etc is when you'll see the Pakistan you want to see



Ronay say koi baaz aai tou kuch kerain...Jo kuch ker sakta hai woh dar kay bhath ker rora hai...

Jo kuch nai ker sakta woh issi hope mein hai koi tou kuch keray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

Talon said:


> Woh humaray baap hain?!  NAIIIII!!!



Saray Joke ke poke kar de hay yar tum nay,....... 

Fathers day kon manta hay ..... bachay manatay hain aapnay abba kay liyay........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

darkinsky said:


> im just being very realitic has nothing got to do with glass half empty or full, im rather like there is half water half air present in the glass  and glass is an open system lol




Good... then put some input to get some output....Its an open system!! 



rohailmalhi said:


> Saray Joke ke poke kar de hay yar tum nay,.......
> 
> Fathers day kon manta hay ..... bachay manatay hain aapnay abba kay liyay........



tou *india ko* fathers day bachoun ki terhan *kiyun wish keray ho?!* 

the 1st time i read it i laughed now I am confused


----------



## livingdead

darkinsky said:


> hahaha lol, nice one @hinduguy



we are not your father, wish that to brits...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Chalo bhaion is thread ki jaan choro. 

Baqi sari behas is thread par karo. Shukria.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...eberate-independence-day-not.html#post4635894

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

darkinsky said:


> where have you seen me bringing politics here?
> 
> can you quote me one example i brought politics?



I also didnt name you specifically.....so why are you getting defensive?

I have an idea - these are great discussions that can be had in ANOTHER THREAD.


this is NOT THE PLACE for that stuff.




edit: see Areesh bhai's post above mine.....take it there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

Azaadi Mubarak everyone. 

Is Quami parcham kay nichay hum sub aik hain. 

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

hinduguy said:


> we are not your father, wish that to brits...



no it your time to celebrate happy father's day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

darkinsky said:


> no it your time to celebrate happy father's day



lolz.. modified joke does not carry same punch.. but for you.. I will laugh.. 

change the pic to 'Indians, wish happy b'day to your father'


----------



## darkinsky

hinduguy said:


> lolz.. modified joke does not carry same punch.. but for you.. I will laugh..
> 
> change the pic to 'Indians, wish happy b'day to your father'



recommendations lol, i will forward to every indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

darkinsky said:


> recommendations lol, i will forward to every indian



Mera naam na lena.. main to bas suggestion de raha tha


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Happy independence say. Best wishes of peace and prosperity to Pakistan and it's brotherly people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Happy independence say. Best wishes of peace and prosperity to Pakistan and it's brotherly people.



thank you @BLACKEAGLE when will you become green eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

*66th Independence Day Celebrations at Jinnah Ground Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriots

*Jubilant Firework on Independence Day at Jinnah Ground Karachi*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559698790732967

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Post #258 will get a lot more thanks here if you remove the 4th pic.


----------



## Dubious

jaunty said:


> Post #258 will get a lot more thanks here if you remove the 4th pic.



Is the Quaid staring at you? 

Or altaf?!


----------



## darkinsky

here is the full stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Talon said:


> Is the Quaid staring at you?
> 
> Or altaf?!



Bibi I think you know the reason why I said that.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jessica_L said:


> Happy Independence Day Pakistan | 14 August 2013.
> 
> *Happy 14th August to all of you!*
> 
> @Major Sam
> @RazPaK
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> @Alpha1
> @Armstrong
> @Aeronaut
> @ice_man
> @Umair Nawaz
> @Talon
> @Pakistanisage
> @Awesome



to u 2.

But u still havnt answered my quires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

jaunty said:


> Bibi I think you know the reason why I said that.


I saw Altaf later


----------



## Sedqal

jaunty said:


> Bibi I think you know the reason why I said that.



Always working on your agenda - give it a rest for today


----------



## Umair Nawaz

hinduguy said:


> we are not your father, wish that to brits...



He meant we r yr Fathers as we came in being in 14 Aug while u in 15. Father is always older then the Son

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

Congrats, my brothers and sisters. 
I found this video and it almost brought me to tears. I would like to share this with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Sedqal

Azadi Mubarik to our brothers in Khakis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriots

*Tonight Minar e Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

jaunty said:


> Bibi I think you know the reason why I said that.



I tried much that Altaf Hussain's pic may not have posted but 1 was slipped from my hands ... MQM was celebrating what could I do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Independence Day: What the Quaid expected from the Pakistani youth*






MY first awareness about Pakistan and the Quaid came through the stories I use to hear, as a small child, from my grandmother. Later, when I started school I gradually came to learn more and more about my country, Pakistan, and the Quaid, Mohammad Ali Jinnah, as both are considered inseparable from one another. As my understanding and learning for both grew with the passage of time, it increased my love for them.

The Quaid was a man of courage. He had a remarkably clear mind and possessed common sense in abundance. He was an enlightened person and always kept himself away from controversies, intrigues and squabbles. His vision was clear and he possessed the strength of character. He was gifted with the power of persuasion, was a brilliant orator and had a sound judgment. The Quaid could be curiously aggressive or almost boyishly persuasive as the occasion demanded. He ardently believed in equality, fraternity, human rights and rights of minorities, justice, freedom, integrity and fair play, and preached it vociferously through personal example. All this earned him respect and an enviable reputation as a great leader.

The Quaid had a lot of expectations from the youth. He considered them as the real makers of Pakistan, provided they lived up to their potential. The Quaid would always emphasize upon students to give their best. You must realise the magnitude of your responsibility and be ready to bear it. If you fritter away with your energies now, you will always regret it, the Quaid once said.

In his address to students of Islamia College, Peshawar in April 1948 he said, Develop a sound sense of discipline, character, initiative and a solid academic background. You must devote yourself wholeheartedly to your studies so that you are able to first fulfil personal obligations; the obligations towards parents and that of the state as well.

He also advised, Students must direct their attention to science, banking, insurance, industry and technical education since new channels and avenues have now been thrown open to you after the creation of Pakistan.

He had hope that our educated, responsible, united and disciplined youth will bring about revolutionary changes to build Pakistan on sound footings. That we failed to deliver is a different story and is as much a fault on our part as that of our ancestors.

Had Quaid been alive today, he would have been appalled to see the behaviour of the youth in general and the present-day conditions in the country. This perhaps is because the Pakistani youth, minus exceptions, have, unfortunately, been quite ignorant and know little about their leader  who had so skilfully created Pakistan by legal and constitutional means.

If we emulate the Quaid as the role model and equip ourselves with necessary education, we can keep pace with the fast moving world.What is expected of us is a constructive spirit. The right environment will minimise ills from our society, improve the literacy rate and provide opportunities for growth. Please allow and teach the youth to play an effective role in society or else we will deviate from the vision he had of Pakistan and the Pakistani youth.

Long live Pakistan.

http://dawn.com/news/1034731/independence-day-what-the-quaid-expected-from-the-pakistani-youth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Happy Independence day to all-------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Happy Independence day to Pakistani friends....

Cheers
AO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Happy Independence day. Tonight the bhartees cry. :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

RazPaK said:


> Happy Independence day. Tonight the bhartees cry. :|



Cry... we are happy that you and your likes got shipped off across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Patriots said:


>



That cake must be a Gazillion calories... Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Happy Independence Day  Any army parades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Umair Nawaz said:


> to u 2.
> 
> But u still havnt answered my quires.



I would if it were a private thread or msg




@KingMamba93 

*Happy Independence Day*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salman77



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

Talon said:


> Thank you!! Nothing to envy....in 23 hrs you will have the same
> 
> 
> Can U just shed some light on this? Who(with photo) designed your flag and the meaning of the flag? Also who wrote your national song?


----------



## Backbencher

RazPaK said:


> Happy Independence day. Tonight the bhartees cry. :|



Why will the Bhartis cry when it is a matter of relief and peace for an India without Pakistan .


----------



## Kompromat

Stealth said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> I always receiving this ****** message whenever I will try to send message
> 
> "You have reached your stored private message quota and cannot send any further messages until space has been created."
> 
> Even my inbox and Send messages both Empty...
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> Let me know about the size of the banner.
> 
> Thanks,



Delete some messages from your outbox. Or just add me on gtalk aeronaut@defence.pk
 @WebMaster Pls give us the size yaar....i thought waleed already had the right dimensions


----------



## SHAMK9

darkinsky said:


> can you please include one picture from Balochistan too please
> 
> thanks


Desert one is Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Happy Independence Day Guyz!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kawaraj

Happy Independence Day as always.

I like those green roses above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak_Sher

Happy Independence Day! Long Live Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdaali

Happy Independence day to fellow Pakistanis 
 Pak-Afghan Dosti Paindabad
 Islam Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

UN Secretary General also attending the Independence Day Ceremony at Islamabad.


----------



## Jaansher

Hum Aik Zinda Qaum Hain - Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

Happy independence day to all Pakistani brothers here! may Allah (swt) bless Pakistan and Pakistani people peace, prosperity and progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Junoon Se Aur Ishq Se Milti Hai Azadi

Happy Independence Day To All Pakistani

Pakistan Paindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## H.A.W.K

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY MY BELOVED PAKISTAN AND PAKISTANIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Even Though we have Gotten Independence .. we as a Nation are not Free yet .. even today we are slaves of our Ego .. our Cast & our Province .. there is a Long Road ahead .. a Road filled with Thorns & Traps .. a Rode of Fire .. which will Test us again & again as a Nation .. if we Stand as One we will clear that Road .. and if we stay divided as we are now ... we will disappear into the History .. 

We Have to Promise that we are Not Punjabi .. Sindhi .. Balochi .. or a Pathan .. we are Just Pakistani .. That we Love our Nation More then we Love our Family . . and that we will Fight its Enemies to the Best of our Abilities .. 

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Happy independence day to all the Brothers in Pakistan....Happy independence day Mk.I for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

never forget !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Happy Independence Day boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Flags, badges go low on priority list *






KARACHI, Aug 13: On the eve of the Independence Day, an obvious lack of enthusiasm by the countrymen and monetary exhaustion following the Eid shopping spree was blamed on low sales of flags, buntings and badges.

The knick knacks, including badges, wrist bands and caps, once considered a part and parcel of the August 14 celebrations, failed to attract many buyers.

&#8220;It would be silly to doubt the sense of patriotism of Pakistanis. This sentiment drives ordinary people to spend liberally on flags, badges, caps, etc to celebrate the Independence Day.

*This year, people are not buying because they have already spent money on Eid shopping and don&#8217;t want to further upset their family budgets,&#8221; a market expert commented.*

Last year, August 14 fell six days before Eid while this year the Independence Day came just after the three-day festival.

Little buyers stay away

Talking to Dawn, a stall owner at Gurumandir said that the closure of schools on August 14 has also led to slow sales. &#8220;Young children often buy these items in groups for school functions and that means good business for us. However, as most schools are closed this time around, the sale volume is low,&#8221; he opined.

Yet another factor that is affecting sales is the weather, he said. &#8220;Rain has also dampened the sales as many buyers opted away from buying paper flags and other items,&#8221; he said.

However, he hoped that a last minute buying spree by youngsters might lift the sales.

Low spirits

Apart from Hasan Ali Affandi Road, most parts of the city saw depressed sales, with many dealers suggesting &#8216;mixed sales trend&#8217; and lacklustre festivities.

An apt case in point is Pakistan Chowk. Once called the hub of celebratory items, with a few stalls here and there, the place looked bereft of any activity.

When asked if inflation and a possible increase in the prices of badges and flags were acting as a deterrent, Shaikh Nisar Ahmed of VIP Flags said: &#8220;We have not raised the prices and our sales are quite brisk especially at Hassan Ali Affandi Road.&#8221;

He went on to explain that the actual buying of flags and other items got underway after the Eid break. &#8220;Most people came out to buy the items after the third day of Eid,&#8221; he added.

*However, he lamented the &#8216;loss of nationalism&#8217;. &#8220;It is quite painful to see that the spirit of celebrating Independence Day is gradually fading every year among people.

Even the government is not showing an interest and the occasion is not really being celebrated at a national level. No government in the past has taken any interest and it&#8217;s only the general public that observes this day,&#8221; he said.*

He said that the government&#8217;s decision to close down schools would further diminish the importance of Independence Day among children. When asked which political party lifted flags on this occasion, he said only Muttahida Quami Movement (MQM) had lifted 20,000 national flags from his company.

He observed that many government establishments had hoisted old flags at their main head offices and buildings instead of purchasing new ones.

On buying of flags and other items from upcountry customers, he said buyers from interior Sindh, Quetta and some parts of Punjab turned up in very low number as compared to last year.

Flags, badges go low on priority list - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

Amidst tight security #Pakistan'i flags appear in busy street of Lal Chowk Srinagar. v #Kashmir Monitor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Aawwwwww--- like a boss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

raining all across the country, floods, yet holding onto ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

By 712 A.D., Arab had reached till Mekran, the ancient Gedrosia. To the east of this province lay the kingdom of Sindh ruled by Dahir, son of Brahman Chach. The story begin when the king of Ceylon was sending to Hajjaj, Viceroy of the eastern provinces of the Caliphate, the orphan daughters of Muslim merchants who had died in his dominion. The vessel was attacked and plundered by the pirates at the coast of Sindh. Hajjaj sent a letter through Mohammed Bin Haroon, Governor of Mekran demanding reparation. But Dahir replied that the aggressors were beyond his control. Enraged Hajjaj then obtained from Caliph Walid the permission to send an expedition into Sindh and dispatched Ubaidullah against Debul but he was defeated and slained and Budail who followed met the same fate.

Hajjaj deeply affected by these two failures sent his cousin and son-in-law Mohammed bin Qasim. Soon, Debul fell to his armies in 711 A.D. due to a treachery by a Brahman of Debul fort. What followed next was plunder and destruction of temples of Debul. Thousands of men were brutally killed and the women folk were most shamelessly dishonored.

Soon the army of Qasim reached Nirun (75 miles north-east of Hyderabad, in modern Pakistan) and captured it in early 712 A.D. In accordance with the orders received from Hajjaj, Qasim proceeded towards Bahmanabad, where Dahir was prepared to oppose his further advance into the country. In June 712 A.D., Qasim crossed the Indus river. Dahir had meanwhile assembled an army consisting of 50,000 horses and marched from Bahmanabad to Rawar to meet the invader. The armies lay opposite to one another during which some skirmishes took place and on June 20, Dahir mounted his elephant and advanced to the attack.

The battle was sustained with great valor by the Dahir's men. But an Arab succeeded in planting an arrow, to which a burning cotton was attached, in Dahir's elephant. The terrified beast fled towards the river pursued by the Arabs. But soon, Dahir was back, inflicting heavy casualties on the Arabs. But Dahir fell, after being hit by an arrow. A section of the remaining Dahir's army led by Jai Singh fled towards Bahmanabad while Dahir's wife Rani Bai and her handmaids immolated themselves at Rawar. The remnant of the Hindu army rallied under Jai Singh and gave a great resistance to Qasim's army. But soon Jai Singh was forced to Chitroor. Rani Ladi, another wife of Dahir along with the two daughters of Dahir, Suryadevi and Parmaldevi fell into the hands of Qasim. Qasim married Rani Ladi and sent the daughters to the Caliph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

offensive but worth a little laugh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=192147497480851









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=191606877682682


----------



## Leader

somebozo said:


> By 712 A.D., Arab had reached till Mekran, the ancient Gedrosia. To the east of this province lay the kingdom of Sindh ruled by Dahir, son of Brahman Chach. The story begin when the king of Ceylon was sending to Hajjaj, Viceroy of the eastern provinces of the Caliphate, the orphan daughters of Muslim merchants who had died in his dominion. The vessel was attacked and plundered by the pirates at the coast of Sindh. Hajjaj sent a letter through Mohammed Bin Haroon, Governor of Mekran demanding reparation. But Dahir replied that the aggressors were beyond his control. Enraged Hajjaj then obtained from Caliph Walid the permission to send an expedition into Sindh and dispatched Ubaidullah against Debul but he was defeated and slained and Budail who followed met the same fate.
> 
> Hajjaj deeply affected by these two failures sent his cousin and son-in-law Mohammed bin Qasim. Soon, Debul fell to his armies in 711 A.D. due to a treachery by a Brahman of Debul fort. What followed next was plunder and destruction of temples of Debul. Thousands of men were brutally killed and the women folk were most shamelessly dishonored.
> 
> Soon the army of Qasim reached Nirun (75 miles north-east of Hyderabad, in modern Pakistan) and captured it in early 712 A.D. In accordance with the orders received from Hajjaj, Qasim proceeded towards Bahmanabad, where Dahir was prepared to oppose his further advance into the country. In June 712 A.D., Qasim crossed the Indus river. Dahir had meanwhile assembled an army consisting of 50,000 horses and marched from Bahmanabad to Rawar to meet the invader. The armies lay opposite to one another during which some skirmishes took place and on June 20, Dahir mounted his elephant and advanced to the attack.
> 
> The battle was sustained with great valor by the Dahir's men. But an Arab succeeded in planting an arrow, to which a burning cotton was attached, in Dahir's elephant. The terrified beast fled towards the river pursued by the Arabs. But soon, Dahir was back, inflicting heavy casualties on the Arabs. But Dahir fell, after being hit by an arrow. A section of the remaining Dahir's army led by Jai Singh fled towards Bahmanabad while Dahir's wife Rani Bai and her handmaids immolated themselves at Rawar. The remnant of the Hindu army rallied under Jai Singh and gave a great resistance to Qasim's army. But soon Jai Singh was forced to Chitroor. Rani Ladi, another wife of Dahir along with the two daughters of Dahir, Suryadevi and Parmaldevi fell into the hands of Qasim. Qasim married Rani Ladi and sent the daughters to the Caliph.



so Makran was already under Arabs before Invasion of Sindh?


----------



## saiyan0321

Happy Independence Day to everybody. Raining over here and the blessings of Allah falling from the heavens make this day ever soo much sweeter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Congratulations to all Pakistanis on PDF and your brethren outside of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Assalam o Alikum !!
Happy Independence Day to all Pakistani brothers and sisters 







Yeh Watan hmara he ,
Tum ho khamakha isme 
(just for fun )

Also visit this thread :
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/269139-jashn-e-azadi-mubarak-27-ramazan-1434h.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader

> Yeh Watan hmara he ,
> Tum ho khamakha isme



hahahahahaha....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aamna14

Jashan-e-Azaadi Mubarik to everyone. May God protect our beloved Pakistan from all internal and external evils Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## somebozo

Leader said:


> so Makran was already under Arabs before Invasion of Sindh?



Some Arabs seeking refuge from Ummayads arrived into Sindh, became part of its bureaucracy and eventually became governor of Makran. Treachery of some people among them was to prove instrumental in fall of Sindh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> @Tiger Awan is going to get a heart attack seeing this picture !!



was absent from forum for quite sometime but the love is still there. its 14 August so better put political differences aside and Celebrate Independence day may be ??? ( between the relationship between me and Nust is a thing of past now and my memories are so good that I dont like to discuss it   )

 @Mirzay Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Thanks Bro 

Happy Independence day to you and all fellow countrymen also..

We created a country, lets now build a Nation.. A very strong Nation. Lets be Pakistani first and i believe from the core of my heart that we will rule the world. Insha Allah

Long live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

somebozo said:


> Rani Ladi, another wife of Dahir along with the two daughters of Dahir, Suryadevi and Parmaldevi fell into the hands of Qasim. Qasim married Rani Ladi and sent the daughters to the Caliph.



Thanks for reminding us of that portion of our land's history. It's a simple reminder that there were only a few noble conquerors throughout history, & the Arab Umayyad Caliphate was definitely not the magnificent kingdom of God on Earth as it's sometimes made out to be. Raping the enemy's women & forcefully marrying there wives is a well known method of humiliation. Although, it shouldn't be forgotten that after conquering Sindh, the Umayyad Caliphate did not further oppress or humiliate the local populace. 

However, you may take comfort in the fact that Muhammad bin Qasim's death was painful & humiliating & he got what he deserved if he indeed did dishonor the women of Sindh. There are 2 accounts of his death, both of them are harsh, & one of them is true. In the first account, Sulaiman bin Abdul Malik (the new Caliph) despised Hajjaj bin Yusuf, therefore called Muhammad bin Qasim who was Hajjaj's nephew & had him imprisoned. He was later brutally tortured to death. In the second account I have read, Raja Dahir's daughters who were treated as property by Arab Muslims after being sent to Caliph Walid convinced him that Muhammad bin Qasim had defiled them earlier. In light of that, the Caliph had Muhammad bin Qasim tightly wrapped & literally stitched in the hides of oxen where he died from bleeding & suffocation. Even though Raja Dahir's daughters were killed later.

The point is that any person that uses rape as a method of humiliation deserves die to miserably. I also want to add that the claims that Muhammad bin Qasim or his army raped women are still disputed. If it turns out that he did not get involved in the rape of innocent women, then it's obvious that his suffering & death was a sorrowful event. We should be proud of our religion, but there is nothing wrong with despising the barbarity of invaders regardless of who they were. I repeat that after the initial conquest by the Umayyad Caliphate, their rule wasn't bad at all. In any case, today is Pakistan's Independence Day & even though she faces multiple issues, it's our responsibility to guard her & make her prosper. 

So once again, Happy Independence Day to all!  

*Edit*

I have modified this post because the claims that Muhammad bin Qasim or his army raped local women are still disputed. If it turns out that Muhammad bin Qasim is entirely innocent, then it's obvious that his suffering & death was a sorrowful event. In any case, based on my knowledge, he was still a good administrator & his rule over Sindh after the conquests was in fact quite peaceful.


----------



## dexter

A very heart touching video  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=606720976025242







Leader said:


> hahahahahaha....



Acha @Leader bhai ab nahi karunga

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

happy independence day to all Pakistani ! 

------------------------------
Bonne fête de l&#8217;indépendance à tout les Pakistanais !

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> was absent from forum for quite sometime but the love is still there. its 14 August so better put political differences aside and Celebrate Independence day may be ??? ( between the relationship between me and Nust is a thing of past now and my memories are so good that I dont like to discuss it   )
> 
> 
> @Mirzay Hi



was just having fun time, wondering how to pull you back to post nonsense.... most of nooras here are boring, atleast you were funny... 

welcome back and happy independence day bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## runa moosani

Happy independence day to all

Long live Islamic republic of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gentelman

Pakistan 67th Indepandance day Mubarak to all mentioned and non mentioned from Frest air and cloudy day of Multan&#12484;:cheers
@WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar
@Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95
@Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr
@Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow
@Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal
@Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii
@Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth
@TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot
@Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam
@Slayer786 @salman77 @shahrukh Saleem
Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay
@yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @ Super
Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved
@Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring
Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger
@RazPaK @RazorMC @ RuheTag @Pukhtoon
@runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789
@RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon
@Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty
@pkuser @ muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @ pak-
marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @niaz @pakistanitarzan
@Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-
one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch
@Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe
@LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam
@MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick
@Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi
@laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz
@Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad
@Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq
@Jaanbaz @imran169 @ imran_ind @khanz
@kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan
@Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G
@haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold
@Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099
@Fracker @genmirajborgza786
@Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai
@HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul
@Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih
Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER
@faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES
@Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17
@FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome
@Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani
@HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul
@AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71
@Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai

Reactions: Like Like:
55


----------



## Gentelman

JashnE Azadi Mubarak
@babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu
@ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani
@Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes
@AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian
Legend @air marshal @acetophenol
@Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
@airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross
@ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Dubious

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Flags, badges go low on priority list *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI, Aug 13: On the eve of the Independence Day, an obvious lack of enthusiasm by the countrymen and monetary exhaustion following the Eid shopping spree was blamed on low sales of flags, buntings and badges.
> 
> The knick knacks, including badges, wrist bands and caps, once considered a part and parcel of the August 14 celebrations, failed to attract many buyers.
> 
> It would be silly to doubt the sense of patriotism of Pakistanis. This sentiment drives ordinary people to spend liberally on flags, badges, caps, etc to celebrate the Independence Day.
> 
> *This year, people are not buying because they have already spent money on Eid shopping and dont want to further upset their family budgets, a market expert commented.*
> 
> Last year, August 14 fell six days before Eid while this year the Independence Day came just after the three-day festival.
> 
> Little buyers stay away
> 
> Talking to Dawn, a stall owner at Gurumandir said that the closure of schools on August 14 has also led to slow sales. Young children often buy these items in groups for school functions and that means good business for us. However, as most schools are closed this time around, the sale volume is low, he opined.
> 
> Yet another factor that is affecting sales is the weather, he said. Rain has also dampened the sales as many buyers opted away from buying paper flags and other items, he said.
> 
> However, he hoped that a last minute buying spree by youngsters might lift the sales.
> 
> Low spirits
> 
> Apart from Hasan Ali Affandi Road, most parts of the city saw depressed sales, with many dealers suggesting mixed sales trend and lacklustre festivities.
> 
> An apt case in point is Pakistan Chowk. Once called the hub of celebratory items, with a few stalls here and there, the place looked bereft of any activity.
> 
> When asked if inflation and a possible increase in the prices of badges and flags were acting as a deterrent, Shaikh Nisar Ahmed of VIP Flags said: We have not raised the prices and our sales are quite brisk especially at Hassan Ali Affandi Road.
> 
> He went on to explain that the actual buying of flags and other items got underway after the Eid break. Most people came out to buy the items after the third day of Eid, he added.
> 
> *However, he lamented the loss of nationalism. It is quite painful to see that the spirit of celebrating Independence Day is gradually fading every year among people.
> 
> Even the government is not showing an interest and the occasion is not really being celebrated at a national level. No government in the past has taken any interest and its only the general public that observes this day, he said.*
> 
> He said that the governments decision to close down schools would further diminish the importance of Independence Day among children. When asked which political party lifted flags on this occasion, he said only Muttahida Quami Movement (MQM) had lifted 20,000 national flags from his company.
> 
> He observed that many government establishments had hoisted old flags at their main head offices and buildings instead of purchasing new ones.
> 
> On buying of flags and other items from upcountry customers, he said buyers from interior Sindh, Quetta and some parts of Punjab turned up in very low number as compared to last year.
> 
> Flags, badges go low on priority list - DAWN.COM



Or maybe peechlay saal kay paray hain


----------



## Dubious

thesolar65 said:


> Talon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Nothing to envy....in 23 hrs you will have the same
> 
> 
> Can U just shed some light on this? Who(with photo) designed your flag and the meaning of the flag? Also who wrote your national song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google it....or ask @Aeronaut am not in the mood to talk serious talk
Click to expand...


----------



## Mani2020

To every Pakistani Happy Independence day 

Pray for Pakistan and Pakistanis....Do a lot of Astaghfar

stay blessed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vinay84

Happy Independence Day


----------



## Dubious

Black Widow said:


> The day 30% of India was taken by 15% of population.. What can I say??



Ja sog mana

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Developereo

Today, I went to buy some Pakistani flags and was surprised at the range of "green" on offer: from light green all the way to dark.

I suspect there is a shade of green which is the official flag color, but we see all shades of green in actual flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Happy independent day to all Pakistanis!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> was just having fun time, wondering how to pull you back to post nonsense.... most of nooras here are boring, atleast you were funny...
> 
> welcome back and happy independence day bro



welcome I am not back, got a job starting next week that too in Lahore ( in my previous 22 years of life I have visited Lahore twice or thrice may be  )

but I will be back inshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> welcome I am not back, got a job starting next week that too in Lahore ( in my previous 22 years of life I have visited Lahore twice or thrice may be  )
> 
> but I will be back inshaAllah



oh good luck with the job, hope you like it here 

p.s. any help you need, information or anything at all. will be my pleasure to help you out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crypto

Happy independence day to to all comrades

&#8220;With faith, discipline and selfless devotion to duty, there is nothing worthwhile that you cannot achieve.&#8221; 
&#8213; Muhammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pakistan Zinabad
a miracle despite all the odds
God Bless Jinnah 
the enemies of Pakistan will lose and will be forgotten in the sands of time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Leader said:


>





Judging by the skull shape & body structure presented in that picture, Pakistanis are an extinct species of humans known as Homo Floresiensis.  

Since that picture is a joke, I am not going to criticize it any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Mubarak to you all, please spread nationalism and participate for this day as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Black Widow said:


> The day 30% of India was taken by 15% of population.. What can I say??



immolation ka mukaam hai tere liye tou, teri jaga koe izzat wala hota tou kab ka khud ko mar chuka hota, per tou tu hai hi.... aho !! haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Black Widow said:


> The day 30% of India was taken by 15% of population.. What can I say??



Wrong, 14th August is the day on which one portion of the British ruled colonial region of the Indian Sub-Continent gained Independence. 

In any case, eat your heart out!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> oh good luck with the job, hope you like it here
> 
> p.s. any help you need, information or anything at all. will be my pleasure to help you out.



well my almost whole of my nanka family has left village and half of them live in Lahore  still I never visited them 

but yeah surely looking forward to meet you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> well my almost whole of my nanka family has left village and half of them live in Lahore  still I never visited them
> 
> but yeah surely looking forward to meet you



you are welcome anytime...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*Countries With the Best National Anthems
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gentelman

@Major Sam Jashn-e-Azadi Mubarak to you too
HAPPY JASHAN E AZADI MUBARAK ???
I hope you would have got my point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hermione G

Happy independence day to all the Pakistani pdf members....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

AZADI MUBARAK HO - I'VE BEEN AROUND 60 OF THEM AND EACH OF THEM WAS / IS SPECIAL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Happy azadi to all my brothers and sisters in the fatherland and to all the expat communities the world over. After being given this gift it is the duty of all our people now and the coming generations to preserve it and make it a success. May the lord almighty keep us steadfast in doing so. 

From where my family come from, the Neeelum valley. God bless Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aakash_2410

Happy independence day Pakistanis.

Hope you lot have a great day.

And why are some Indians still questioning creation of Pakistan? Jo hona tha woh ho gaya. It's been 66 years. Grow up!

If you can't wish them at least don't ruin it for them!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

aakash_2410 said:


> Happy independence day Pakistanis.
> 
> Hope you lot have a great day.
> 
> And why are some Indians still questioning creation of Pakistan? Jo hona tha woh ho gaya. It's been 66 years. Grow up!
> 
> If you can't wish them at least don't ruin it for them!



Thank you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muse

*Happy Independence Day*
By Yasser Latif Hamdani
Published: August 13, 2013


The writer is a Lahore-based lawyer and author of the book _Jinnah: Myth and Reality_ (Vanguard). He specialises in cyber laws, internet freedom and public interest litigation and tweets @therealylh

*What is it that we as a nation celebrate on this day? Do we celebrate the coming into existence of a Muslim majority nation state in the subcontinent? Given that Pakistan is home not just to Muslims but millions of non-Muslims as well, this alone, in my opinion, cannot be a justification for the celebration of this day*.

Furthermore, did Partition solve the Hindu-Muslim problem and serve the interests of those who had demanded it in the first place? The answer to that question depends on the individuals perspective. Many Muslims benefited from the creation of Pakistan, many of whom may not have demanded Pakistan or were at best ambivalent towards its creation. A new bourgeoisie class emerged in what is now Pakistan out of the lower peasantry. The Muslims of what is now India were the net losers (even though they initially gained so long as borders between Pakistan and India remained permeable). Not only did they lose their best and brightest to the new nation, but have been viewed with suspicion having put their lot entirely behind the creation of Pakistan. Hindus who were forced to leave Pakistan following riots also lost considerably. It must also be said that while a new Muslim bourgeoisie class emerged, the loss of the existing Hindu bourgeoisie and capitalist classes hurt the region that is Pakistan.

India  though it does not like to admit it  was as a whole better off without the northwest regions. This allowed India to have a more manageable Muslim minority while it remained free to follow its destiny with minimal losses. This is the real reason why the Congress had torpedoed the Cabinet Mission Plan, which would have been the best solution to keep India united.

*It is time we revisited and at any rate, reimagined our national identity. First and foremost must come the realisation that all nation-states are borne out of accidents of history. One could argue that the inability of the Congress and the Muslim League to agree on a constitution for a United India played a major role in the eventual creation of Pakistan. That means we should see that date as a historical milestone when the modern nation of Pakistan came into existence. The idea of Pakistan and Pakistaniat must transcend the limited nationalism which may or may not have created it.*

*We should not remain wedded to ideological myths and canards promoted by people who ironically had opposed the creation of Pakistan. Furthermore, to suggest that Pakistan was created in the name of Islam is a historically inaccurate narrative. Without a sense of rootedness in the land, we may never be able to develop a sense of unity and purpose*.

*Iqbals dream is not linked to the idea of a territorial Pakistani nationality. Of the two founding fathers of Pakistan, Jinnah as a man of action remains more relevant as he understood more than anyone else that Pakistan had to separate religion from the state in order to survive. To him the idea of Pakistan was a horizontal division to end the vertical division in the subcontinent and not some vague and undefined faith-based utopia.* *So let us celebrate August 14, 1947 both as a starting point and an ending point. Let us fashion a state that instead of being wedded to the past looks towards the future.*

*Each generation faces its own challenges. Ours is a particularly tested generation. We face religious extremism, terrorism, political instability and separatism. We need to rise up to the challenge. Therefore this August 14, we ought to pledge ourselves to the idea that Pakistan is a territorial nation state, man-made and temporal, which can survive only if we let go of pipedreams and shadows that we have been chasing for the last 66 years*.

Happy Independence Day.


----------



## Leader

a true Pakistani, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@Leader @Oscar @Aeronaut @Antibody @nuclearpak and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> @Leader @Oscar @Aeronaut @Antibody @nuclearpak and others



he adopted a better definition and understanding of the term nationalism in his alla abad address..


----------



## Leader

Quetta !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Leader said:


> he adopted a better definition and understanding of the nationalism in his alla abad address..



This was his thoughts for ever he only wanted Pakistan so we Unite Muslims of the world and also take on India because under India we would have only acted as their puppets nothing else


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> This was his thoughts for ever *he only wanted Pakistan so we Unite Muslims of the world and also take on India because under India we would have only acted as their puppets nothing else*



and then take on the world, and then conquer Mars and then attack the aliens and convert them to Izlam, how much more do you guys want to distort Islam to your Mullahism?

p.s. anyway no more discussion on this.. the thread went fine till now, dont ruin it in the end.


----------



## RazPaK

I would like to have a moment of silence for a true patriot, Chacha Pakistani who we lost last year.







We all miss you chacha! This is the first one you are missing out on. Khuda apko janat naseeb karay.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

Gentelman said:


> Pakistan 67th Indepandance day Mubarak to all mentioned and non mentioned from Frest air and cloudy day of Multan&#12484;:cheers
> @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar
> @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95
> @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr
> @Yzd Khalifa @Slav Defence @Marshmallow
> @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal
> @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @ssethii
> @Tikolo @Saleem @Stealth
> @TheOccupiedKashmir @T-Faz @slapshot
> @Thorough Pro @unitedstatesofislam
> @Slayer786 @salman77 @shahrukh Saleem
> Qureshi @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay
> @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @ Super
> Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved
> @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring
> Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger
> @RazPaK @RazorMC @ RuheTag @Pukhtoon
> @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789
> @RangerPK @qamar1990 @Puchtoon
> @Rizwan Alam @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty
> @pkuser @ muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @ pak-
> marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @niaz @pakistanitarzan
> @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-
> one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @pk_baloch
> @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe
> @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam
> @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick
> @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi
> @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz
> @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad
> @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq
> @Jaanbaz @imran169 @ imran_ind @khanz
> @kobiraaz @Luffy 500 @Imran Khan
> @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G
> @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold
> @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099
> @Fracker @genmirajborgza786
> @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai
> @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul
> @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih
> Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER
> @faisal6309 @connect4raza @DV RULES
> @Farah Sohail @fawwaxs @fatman17
> @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome
> @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani
> @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul
> @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71
> @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai



Among many other things, they make lovely embroidered kurtas in Multan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

Gentelman said:


> @Major Sam Jashn-e-Azadi Mubarak to you too
> HAPPY JASHAN E AZADI MUBARAK ???
> I hope you would have got my point



Aqal mand k liye ishara he kafi hota ha


----------



## Areesh

From twitter. 



> How did Angrez know that beyond this line would lie prettier girls,better fast bowlers & Taher Shah?Anyway happy Independence day Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Leader said:


> and then take on the world, and then conquer Mars and then attack the aliens and convert them to Izlam, how much more do you guys want to distort Islam to your Mullahism?
> 
> p.s. anyway no more discussion on this.. the thread went fine till now, dont ruin it in the end.


Mr this is inevitable wars were already told by HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW some ashamed secular are to afraid because they just like Abdullah bin Ubai and his followers are afraid of dying but wars will take place and they will happen sooner or later that is what Iqbal taught and above all that is what is the teachings of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and his great Sahabas


----------



## deepak.chauhan2312

Spring Onion said:


> Same question to YOU )))))
> 
> As a Nation we already existed


 

ha ha ha don't forget you history(actual history)


----------



## Patriots

*Italian&#8236; Newspaper "La Domenica del Corriere" Published the article on the Independence of two Nations, &#8234;&#8206;India&#8236; and &#8234;&#8206;Pakistan&#8236; on August 31st 1947.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

*Dedicated to All Pakistani members on PDF*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506779582725698


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jessica_L said:


> I would if it were a private thread or msg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KingMamba93
> 
> *Happy Independence Day*



why r u so Scared?

Im thinking now yr ISI agent


----------



## Leader

&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; - &#1576;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;


that be it friends. stay safe... Pakistan Zindabad !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Can anyone please post any pictures of E Bengal / Dhaka on or about 14 Aug 1947?


----------



## WAQAS119

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=717036488313045&set=a.169308173085882.45784.141973839152649&type=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Maula Jatt wishes all his countrymen Azadi mubarak.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Gentelman said:


> JashnE Azadi Mubarak
> @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu
> @ButterCup @AUz @Aeronaut @al-Hasani
> @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes
> @AdeelFaheem @arushbhai @Arabian
> Legend @air marshal @acetophenol
> @Areesh @alibaz @American Pakistani
> @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross
> @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar



Thank you dear brother.

A very Happy Independence Day to you, your friends and family too. 


God bless


----------



## Kompromat

asad71 said:


> Can anyone please post any pictures of E Bengal / Dhaka on or about 14 Aug 1947?








A rally taking place inside Dhaka University. 14th august 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

*'&#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1548;&#1605;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575; &#1548;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1594; &#1588;&#1588; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1578; &#1729;&#1746; '*

Salute to our brave brothers who paid with their blood, the freedom we take for granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Sons Marching to guard our Father's final resting place.






The 'Rainbow Nation.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#x202b;


 Pakistan Zindabad 
 Pakistan Zindabad 
 Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

This spirit is what defines us.


----------



## Gentelman

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Thank you dear brother.
> 
> A very Happy Independence Day to you, your friends and family too.
> 
> 
> God bless



Thanks 
I hoped to thank your post but thanks to my mobile internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Aeronaut said:


> This spirit is what defines us.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=665271653485037&set=vb.110311062314435&type=2&theater




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665271653485037





this, making green street become like mall road....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=665276246817911&set=vb.110311062314435&type=2&theater




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665276246817911





Ilford lane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

*&#8234;&#8206;Italian&#8236; Newspaper "La Domenica del Corriere" Published the article on the Independence of two Nations, &#8234;India&#8236; and &#8234;&#8206;Pakistan&#8236; on August 31st 1947.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Molvis protesting against creation of Pakistan 
Now thee same JI and TJ are destroying Pakistan from within.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky




----------

